# Olympic swimming trials



## imagemaker46 (Mar 31, 2012)

All these were shot in an indoor pool, there are windows in the ceiling and on sunny days it's like shooting outdoors. All were shot with a Nikon D3s and 400 2.8 Shutter speeds and f stops ranged from 800th-1250th second, 3.2-5.6, iso 640-1250.


----------



## Mygixxer (Mar 31, 2012)

Great shots!


----------



## Tee (Mar 31, 2012)

#5 with the reflection is killer.


----------



## Dillard (Mar 31, 2012)

^^ This. Great shot!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 31, 2012)

Nicely captured; where were these shot?


----------



## imagemaker46 (Mar 31, 2012)

Olympic Pool in Montreal


----------



## AceCo55 (Apr 1, 2012)

Fabulous shots - terrific range showing its not all about the swimming.
#5 is breathtaking - I have never seen a shot like this (Hmmm ... that could mean its a brilliant, unique shot ... or I am ignorant. Oh well, it's still fabulous)


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 1, 2012)

I agree I love the reflection in number 5 ! it's a keeper, they all are.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 1, 2012)

AceCo55 said:


> Fabulous shots - terrific range showing its not all about the swimming.
> #5 is breathtaking - I have never seen a shot like this (Hmmm ... that could mean its a brilliant, unique shot ... or I am ignorant. Oh well, it's still fabulous)



I've done this shot before, nothing unique about it.  It only really works well when you have the butterfly as the first event, the water is calm then.  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## CMfromIL (Apr 1, 2012)

Really nice!  Why did you crop so tight on #5?  Looks like you nipped her left fingers off?  Love the effect of the reflection.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 1, 2012)

CMfromIL said:


> Really nice! Why did you crop so tight on #5? Looks like you nipped her left fingers off? Love the effect of the reflection.



Thanks for the comment, appreciate it.  Fingers are all there.


----------



## cnutco (Apr 2, 2012)

Very nice indeed!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RichardsTPF (Apr 4, 2012)

I like #4. His face tells the story.


----------



## mcap1972 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great shots thanks.


----------

